# Outboard repainting



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Filling holes from cav plate.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Using OEM factory urethane paint and clear coat. Sanding with 400 grit paper between clear coats. 2 coats of etching primer, 4 coats of paint and three of clear. Spraying under a uv light to show blemishes. So far so good.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

It looks like the taping off takes much more time than the actual painting. Lots good from my prespective.

Nate


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

The painting is the asy part, the sanding and taping is a pita.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks, yes the tape takes time.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Slowly getting there.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Had to sand down the clear coat and spray the second part to the paint. 2nd part has much more metal flake in it and works better with the urethane clear coat. I should be done this weekend. It's some nice paint.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

looking good!


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Done. It's pretty close to factory.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Looks great. Did you wet sand the final clear then compound and polish? Sure looks like you had all your ducks in a row. Great job!

And to add, the worst thing about repainting an outboard is the price they charge you for new decals. It's crazy unless you know a good printing shop..


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks. I didn't wet sand. I did 3 coats of clear urethane and sanded 600 grit between coats. I have to wait 7 days until the paint cures before I can wax. I didn't paint the cowl it's new.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Here is how it looks under a uv lamp


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Looks good.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

looks brand new  good job man


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks. The paint is cured and I started buffing out the paint with a compound/cleaner wax and getting excellent shine.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Waxed


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks slick to me. So give us a final thought, difficulty/PITA rating, cost, time?


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks. It was a fun project. It's all in the prep work. Quality paint with a deep shine and forms a very hard shell when cured. It was about $300 in paint and material plus the cost of the new cowling. Hardest part is walking away between coats.

Primer and three part process with a deep base coat, followed by a lighter topcoat and urethane clearcoat. The clear coat was the hardest. If I had money to burn I would paint my truck this color.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Using a good clear is expensive but makes all the difference in the world. I'm sure you have some left over and will use it eventually. Motor came out great..


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks. What do you think I could get for the engine? It's got just under 10 hrs on it after the rebuild. Weisco pistons and bored over. Changed out all the hoses , gasketsand wiring too. Nasty hole shot. Not looking to sell but I keep looking at the 2013 Honda 60 4 stroke. It's only $180 a month


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Thanks. What do you think I could get for the engine? It's got just under 10 hrs on it after the rebuild. Weisco pistons and bored over. Changed out all the hoses , gasketsand wiring too. Nasty hole shot. Not looking to sell but I keep looking at the 2013 Honda 60 4 stroke. It's only $180 a month


I just got a like new remote 50 yam 2s for $3k on craigslist.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> Thanks. What do you think I could get for the engine? It's got just under 10 hrs on it after the rebuild. Weisco pistons and bored over. Changed out all the hoses , gasketsand wiring too. Nasty hole shot. Not looking to sell but I keep looking at the 2013 Honda 60 4 stroke. It's only $180 a month


Dont do it!

Worst mistake ever


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Your right. 

I just had prop gods vent and repitch with cupping added to a powertech prop. Can't wait to see the difference. 

I plan to replace the reeds with Carson reeds and maybe do something with the carbs


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I got carson reeds in my motor.
Runs great


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

How many hrs did it take to swap out?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Like 45 minutes.
I just sent my intake plate and they installer the reeds and lapped them in.
I just had to pull the carbs off install the new intake plate, put the carbs back on and done


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

Looks great do you have to use etching primer on the aluminum?


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

I would for better adhesion. It also is the same price as general purpose primer.


----------



## Jigalode (Sep 23, 2010)

What did you use to fill the holes in the cavitation plate?


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Loctite marine two part epoxy. It's sandable.


----------



## Jigalode (Sep 23, 2010)

> Loctite marine two part epoxy. It's sandable.


Cool, thanks. I'm actually in the middle of painting a "new to me" Johnson 70. It has similar holes in the cavitation plate and they also had drilled an anchor light to the top of the cowling that I removed and will be filling. 

The Yamaha came out great btw.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Use painters tape on one side for less sanding.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> > Loctite marine two part epoxy. It's sandable.
> 
> 
> Cool, thanks. I'm actually in the middle of painting a "new to me" Johnson 70. It has similar holes in the cavitation plate and they also had drilled an anchor light to the top of the cowling that I removed and will be filling.
> ...


I have the same motor.
I painted mine with awlgrip

When you are sanding it did you find tons of spots that had no primer at all?
I did


----------



## Jigalode (Sep 23, 2010)

> > > Loctite marine two part epoxy. It's sandable.
> >
> >
> > Cool, thanks. I'm actually in the middle of painting a "new to me" Johnson 70. It has similar holes in the cavitation plate and they also had drilled an anchor light to the top of the cowling that I removed and will be filling.
> ...


Now that you mention it, I did find some spots that hit bare metal pretty easily.


----------

